# Swedish: life expectancy



## vaska

The average number of years remaining for a living being of a given age to live is called life expectancy.

Can somone translate  to Swedish this for me please .


----------



## SwedishGirl88

Hello! 

life expectancy in Swedish is called "förväntad livslängd".

Hope that helps you!


----------



## vaska

yeah I know but I meant the whole *sense to translted *


----------



## María Madrid

Si conoces esa expresión, ¿exactamente con qué parte de la frase necesitas ayuda? Al poner como título esas dos palabras yo también había entendido que sólo necesitabas ayuda con esa parte. Saludos,


----------



## oskhen

María Madrid said:


> Si conoces esa expresión, ¿exactamente con qué parte de la frase necesitas ayuda? Al poner como título esas dos palabras yo también había entendido que sólo necesitabas ayuda con esa parte. Saludos,


 
Couldn't people please write English in a thread started in English? I like to follow discussions and try to learn something, but I don't read Spanish.


----------



## Atukase

Medel antal år resterande för en levande varelse av en givit ålder kallas för förväntad livslängd.

I might have made a mistake but I'm pretty sure that's it.

Atukase
Translator ENGLISH-ESPAÑOL-FRANÇAIS-SVENSKA


----------



## María Madrid

Sorry, I never thought it was a problem as English is not mandatory on this forum and the original poster is a native Spanish speaker and it's not unusual to use other languages here. 

In case you're curious I asked her what she needed help with exactly, as the thread was called life expectancy but when she got that in Swedish she said she knew that. I thought it might be easier for her if I asked in Spanish. I prefer to ask for a clarification rather than try and guess.


----------



## Atukase

Funny that Oskhen should complain about the message in spanish but doesn't answer the question, which is, I beleive, why we are all here, no? To solve our translation problems...

Och speciellt du, Oskhen, som norsk, hade kunnat hjälpa till lite mer...

Desde luego, María, para mi, hasta si quieres responder en chino, mientras la traduccion se hace en el idioma pedido...


----------



## vaska

Thanks to all of you but I meant translate to Swedish not to Spanish  Anyway thank you


----------



## oskhen

Atukase said:


> Funny that Oskhen should complain about the message in spanish but doesn't answer the question, which is, I beleive, why we are all here, no? To solve our translation problems...
> 
> Och speciellt du, Oskhen, som norsk, hade kunnat hjälpa till lite mer...


 
I mostly try to help when I feel that I can help. In this case, the question concerned a translation to Swedish, and I don't write the language that good, even though I understand (most of) it. 


Besides; I didn't mean to complain or anything, it was merely a polite request. 

I am sorry, Maria Madrid, if I annoyed you or anything. Of course you should write in whatever language you find best. I just supposed that since the thread opened in English, there was no need to change language. If I had been able to help, it might also have been easier for me, if I was able to read the entire discussion


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Mod note: Please keep the tone of your posts consistant with the WRF guidelines: "respectful, helpful and cordial".

Members are free to discuss in all languages in this particular forum, though requests for short summaries are allowed (a tip: free translation services can be used to get the gist of posts in a language that isn't understood, as well as PMs).

As this question seems to have been answered, I'm locking this thread. Any comments, feel free to contact me.


----------

